
Rumblr is like a dating app, but for fistfights - prostoalex
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/06/rumblr-is-like-a-dating-app-but-for-fistfights/
======
pmalynin
Duelling

71\. Every one who (a) challenges or attempts by any means to provoke another
person to fight a duel, (b) attempts to provoke a person to challenge another
person to fight a duel, or (c) accepts a challenge to fight a duel, is guilty
of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding
two years. R.S., c. C-34, s. 72.

Criminal Code of Canada.

[http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/c-46/page-24.html#h-...](http://laws-
lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/c-46/page-24.html#h-19)

~~~
lwhalen
What's the legal definition of 'duel'? Is it any kind of fisticuffs? Pistols
at dawn? How do martial arts schools operate, then? Is 'half-strength'
sparring allowed? Full-strength?

~~~
serpentor
The common definition of a duel is: FIGHT TO THE DEATH. Typically with
weapons, not limited to pistols, and pre-dating pistols, swords were used.

And the above cited law states that it's illegal to CHALLENGE someone to a
duel OR ACCEPT SUCH CHALLENGES. Probably because it's interchangable with
threatening to murder someone. Note that the provided law doesn't mention the
actual fighting OF a duel.

------
forrestthewoods
Washington State law allows for mutual combat. Police will even referee.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bRp2-ihx10](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bRp2-ihx10)

~~~
darklajid
You blew my mind. Not in a good way, but still.

Who's responsible for any damages? What happens if one of the combatants dies?
Or falls awkwardly and won't ever be able to walk in a normal fashion? Can you
hand in a notice at your place of employment, saying "So, I had to fist-fight
a random dude and broke my hand, can't come in for 2 weeks minimum"?

Sorry. That is insane.

------
occsceo
I thought we were not supposed to talk about fight club.

------
lemevi
People frequently die from fist fights which lead to second degree murder
charges and anywhere from a few years to 20 years to life in jail depending on
the state, the judge and past criminal records.

~~~
markdown
frequently?

~~~
codingdave
Often enough that I wouldn't take a chance with my health by trying this app.

I've also practiced martial arts for over 20 years. I know that while I can
hold my own in a self-defense scenario, arranged fights are another story
entirely. Even untrained people get in lucky shots, you make mistakes, you
have a bad day... and there is no guarantee that your opponent will not have
their own 20 years of training.

Or your opponent could be a psychotic jerk, and will just gouge your eyes out.

Fights with strangers is just a bad idea.

~~~
lemevi
Honest question, would you rather fight a much larger person than you and
could break your jaw with a single punch or someone who had 20 years of
martial arts training?

~~~
codingdave
Someone with 20 years of martial arts training. No question. Because the odds
are that they also will know how to win a fight without permanently hurting
you. You may end the day beaten and bruised, but probably not broken.

------
bulletsvshumans
This idea was proposed in a popular reddit/4chan post a year and a half ago:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/4chan/comments/2ccixc/anon_has_a_st...](https://www.reddit.com/r/4chan/comments/2ccixc/anon_has_a_startup_idea/)

~~~
meowface
Yes, that's what immediately came to mind.

To be clear, it was originally posted on 4chan (in their tech board,
[http://boards.4chan.org/g/](http://boards.4chan.org/g/)), then a screenshot
of it was later posted on reddit. Calling it a "reddit/4chan" post confuses
things.

------
885895
Is this a social commentary joke? It must be.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
I really hope so. If it is, the creator needs to drop better hints because
clearly the absurdity of the concept in and of itself is going to be lost on
most people, as the VentureBeat post demonstrates.

The registrant email associated with the getrumblr.com domain is me@jackk.im.
jackk.im is the website of Jack Kim, who lists himself as the co-founder of
OneTune.fm, a current Stanford student and former founder of Benelab, "a web-
based nonprofit startup dedicated to harnessing the immense power of web
search to fund incredible causes."[1]

[1]
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jack7kim](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jack7kim)

~~~
mengmaggie
The founders already went public with the information in this interview with
CBS 5 Phoenix. Matt Henderson and Jack Kim, New York City.

[http://www.kpho.com/story/30460494/app-connects-strangers-
wh...](http://www.kpho.com/story/30460494/app-connects-strangers-who-want-to-
fight)

~~~
7Figures2Commas
This Matt Henderson[1], who is the "Chairman & Chief Executive Officer at
Juhász & Associates, LLC", "a digital branding agency passionate about genuine
and sincere human engagement," has been retweeting Rumblr's Twitter account.
You really can't make this stuff up.

I wonder if the founders are going to eat their own dog food. By the looks of
their photos, I'd guess not.

> “We're kind of all hands off after people meet,” said Jack Kim, the second
> half of the Rumblr duo. “Beyond that we don't condone any specific type of
> violence and we do specifically state when you sign up, we're not legally
> supporting any of what you're doing here.”

This is perhaps the best proof yet that you can get into a school like
Stanford even as an idiot.

[1] [https://twitter.com/juhaszhenderson](https://twitter.com/juhaszhenderson)

~~~
mengmaggie
Here is a video interview of them I found if you're curious -
[http://www.tucsonnewsnow.com/story/30460494/app-connects-
str...](http://www.tucsonnewsnow.com/story/30460494/app-connects-strangers-
who-want-to-fight)

------
pavornyoh
Do you have to have insurance before fighting in case of a beat down or broken
bones? Are the fighters checked when they arrive for a fight to make sure
there isn't a knife, gun etc.? And what exactly is a casual fight?

------
imnicuhtine
If it is real, it will surely be crushed under the weight of lawsuits.

------
Mithaldu
Fight Club ... has changed.

~~~
shash7
Rule #1 of fight club is, don't talk about fight club.

------
superskierpat
This would be a perfect satire of Tinder, I'm having a hard time believing
this is serious, or legal?

------
seesomesense
This is illegal in most jurisdictions around the world.

------
DHJSH
This give me an idea: Grumblr. It's like Rumblr, but for gay fistfights!

------
khoury
Brilliant.

